# Look For the Drakes



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Thought I'd share this Pic, how it should be..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very Nice! How do you get one of those posters?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Are you saying you are a Bud drinker??? :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/waterfowl ... oster.html


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thats going to look nice, framed and hanging in my new basement!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Damn you guys and your new homes. I want a house too.

The girlfriend and I are in the negotiation stages of who gets what levels of the house. I just want the basement for all my stuff. I don't give a crap what she puts in the rest of the house but I get the basement.

She has not agreed to these terms and untill this issue is resolved to my liking there will be no rings purchased.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hold tight GG...my wife gave me the basement 30 yrs. ago....except for the laundry room!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am a Bud man for sure. When are some of us going to hook it up to through some down????????/


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chop you know I'm always down for a cold one or ten!!

GG Kens right!! Stick to your guns!! There's two things I negotiated about our new house, The basement and the garage!! I could give a damn about the rest. Too bad right now, the house consists of a bare piece of land and a pile of bids and plans, but it won't be long!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just bought that poster!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> The girlfriend and I are in the negotiation stages of who gets what levels of the house. I just want the basement for all my stuff. I don't give a crap what she puts in the rest of the house but I get the basement.
> 
> She has not agreed to these terms and untill this issue is resolved to my liking there will be no rings purchased.


*DON'T FORGET TO BUY AS MANY TOYS AS YOU CAN NOW!!!!!!!

IT DOESN'T GET ANY EASIER. WORK IT. :toofunny: *


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

gandergrinder
After 30+ years they give you the basement just to get rid of you for awhile, You do have something to look forward to


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Jed....Pick up all the decoys you can before you get married. It is really tough to sneak bigfoots in and put them up on a shelf without the wife noticing they are multiplying!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not sure what you guys are doing wrong. My wife buys the decoys and calls. Always getting little surprises like that. The living room, basement, and garage are mine. She gets the the kitchen, bathrooms, and bedroom.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Chopper....You got kids yet???? Things changed after the kids. I am really just joking around, for haveing two kids I get to do a lot of hunting and fishing and soon my kids will be old enough to hunt, they already love to fish. I reallyam lucky, just not always easy to buy decoys!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Got two kids and working hard on #3. I want 10 kids in all and she is cool with that. She hunts with me as well but it is harder for her to go with children. I have a great wife.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I can't complain too much. All 16 bird mounts are in the living room which was fine with her. I do suggest a nice finished garage with cable t.v hook-up for when those in-laws drop in. 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Another house tip........Figure out how much garage space you need..................Then double it and add lots and lots of shelf space!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would second that. If the garage looks big then double it. Once you add cars, decoys, fishing equip, reloaders..... it gets small real quick.

GP the shed is for the in-laws. hehe Actually I can't complain I have great in-laws as well!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've already solved the garage space question... 32x40 POLE BARN!! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice!!!! That is one drwback to being "in town". I use my father in laws morton to store out of season things, boat snowblower, mower, etc!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Pork chop, The garage is for the in-laws. :lol: Just kiddin'. dublkluck, if she can have a nice modern kitchen with all the fancy's, that's good leverage for yourself. :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> dublkluck, if she can have a nice modern kitchen with all the fancy's, that's good leverage for yourself.


Done deal man!! I cant believe how much crap a woman really "needs" in a kitchen. The only garage shes getting her hands on is the appliance garage!!  I didn't know they actually made those??


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: If any of the women in the forum peak on here I feel sorry for their hubby's. :roll: :bop:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have already started filling her garage with decoys, blinds, fishing equipment and my boat is stored at her parents lake place. :thumb:

Unless she took an inventory there is no way she could keep track of all the stuff I have now. Plus I am always buying and selling stuff.

However I will admit that she is smarter than I am. So she probably has a better idea of my stuff than I do. Luckily she doesn't get too mad about the amount of stuff I like to keep on hand.

It helped when I sold a whole bunch of decoys this spring and cut down the size of my flock as she likes to say. However the joy didn't last long when I bought 80 goose floaters with all the money I got from my sales.

She can't understand why I need so many decoys. "Won't they come into 10 decoys?" "How much money have you spent on those things?"

My reply "Don't worry. I can sell my decoys for 75% of what I paid for them. How much can you get for your shoes"


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> However I will admit that she is smarter than I am.
> 
> She can't understand why I need so many decoys. "Won't they come into 10 decoys?" "How much money have you spent on those things?"
> 
> My reply "Don't worry. I can sell my decoys for 75% of what I paid for them. How much can you get for your shoes"


Sure sounds like wedding bells to me!! :rollin: You got it down already. What size shoe does she wear??? Heck, I could free up half the basement.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

having kids is the anser once they get that spawning on the brain they will give you anthing you want.play your cards right they'll even be setin up decoys for ya. and if it starts to back fire there is always honey i need more decoys so when jr gets bigger he or she needs to go hunting too if i don't buy them what will they use. worked for me i even have stuff in the kitchen and bedroom :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If you have girl problems I feel bad for you son, I got ninety nine problems but a girl ain't one! 
Unless you count BBF.


----------

